# Where to buy reasonable wild game, local in fla, or online?



## floridafox (Feb 24, 2009)

I would love to get my hands on some vension/elk/buffalo, but no clue where to find it reasonably priced. I live in south florida. I guess I would buy online, but would prefer buying around here. Anyone know? I would be so happy for the heads up! Thanks!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2009)

I am not sure what they have but I have seen that some Gander Mountain stores carry wild game meat. I've never had elk or buffalo and the venison I get myself.


----------



## phreak (Feb 24, 2009)

I have been in the position to splurge and try these guys out but they are in St Pete and you can order online. 
http://meatmansteaks.com/


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 24, 2009)

Piney could probably sell you some.  He only kills about 80K deer a year. LOL.


----------



## phreak (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^that is illegal, but I'm sure you were joking.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2009)

He is joking and giving me a hard time cause I've had a good year hunting


----------



## bassman (Feb 24, 2009)

In most places, the sale of wild game is illegal.  When you see elk meat for sale, it's farm raised.  If you were closer to where I live, I'd give you some.


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 24, 2009)

While it's not wild meat, there is a place in Naples called Jimmy P's.  My boss' parents head down every winter, he brought back a kobe brisket and I smoked it up for him. All I can say is wow! And for being kobe, comparitavely they seem quite reasonable.  They also have korabuta pork.

https://www.jimmypsbutchershop.com/sc/sc_shop.asp


----------

